# Software



## Anonymous (8 September 2001)

Ich habe eine Software bei einer Auktion ersteigert, die mir recht billig erschien. Jetzt habe ich Angst, daß damit etwas nicht stimmt.
Die war doch recht billig. Das macht mich mißtrauisch. Muß ich da was beachten?


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2001)

Hallo!

Sei bei Software bitte vorsichtig.
Oftmals werden illegal kopierte oder gestohlene Titel verkauft.
Wenn die Polizei später bei dem Verkäufer die Kundenlisten findet und Dir die Software extrem billig verkauft wurde, dann wird man Dich in einem solchen Fall wegen Hehlerei belangen.

Gerade bei Software sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein!


----------



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

... seh ich nicht ganz so, ich verkauf z.B. meine Spiele die ich leid bin meist nach ein paar Wochen für die hälfte vom Ladenpreis, weil sie sonst bei
mir nur in der Ecke liegen - im übrigen passt Ebay definitiv auch auf, was so
gepostet wird. Klar kommen immer ein paar Clowns mit rein, die dann mal wieder Original DIVX Filme für 5 Mark oder Autocad für 10 Mark anbieten. Vorgestern hab ich auch mal wieder ne Auktion mit ner Sicherheitskopie von Stronghold gesehen... - Für Aktivitäten dieser Art gibt es andere Plattformen, da ist Ebay viel zu gefährlich, da schaut auch mal der Freiherr von... mit rein und schickt den Jungs dann nen netten Brief und unsere grünen Freunde suchen dort auch schon mal nach Bildchen und Filmchen. - Es ist mir bis jetzt erst einmal
passiert, dass mir jemand ne Raubkopie von ner VCD verhökert hat (ohne das vorher zu sagen) - bei über 300 Aktionen, das kann man denke ich getrost unter ferner liefen abhaken. Die meisten wollen ihren überflüssigen Kram einfach nur loswerden. Im übrigen habe und werde ich solche Vorkommnisse sofort bei Ebay anzeigen und die reagieren definitv darauf - Bei geklauten Sachen ist das natürlich Bockmist... - solche Kandidaten gehören in den Bau.
Caio und Gruß Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2002)

*ebay*

Hallo
Das mit den Raubkopien ist so:
Wenn du die ware bekommst und du hast den Verdacht da stimmt was nicht, dann solltest du sofort zur Polizei( das is dann noch nicht Helerei, da du bis dahin gutgläubig gehandelt hast)


----------

